# Washtenaw Sportsman's Club Women's Event



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The URLS below have both side of the form for this event described as an opportunity for women to learn and experience a variety of outdoor skills and to meet other women who want to participate in outdoor activities.
http://www.provide.net/~shelinski/temp/Wash1.jpg 
http://www.provide.net/~shelinski/temp/Wash2.jpg


----------

